# It's winter driving season again



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Geeze, wish we had some of that down here. All it's done is rain with high winds. Tough to hunt in it, so we haven't. Going out on Thursday morning and hopefully the Gods will give us a bit of white.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

drsparky said:


> Today jaunt in the woods, 36 miles in and 36 back out, touch slippery.


Did you put winter air in your tires?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

My trip today.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

My trip Sunday night: 1 hour drive took me an hour 45.

Its funny, I passed everyone but stayed out of the ditch. Why wouldn't the 20 people I saw in the ditch do that?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

99cents said:


> Did you put winter air in your tires?





99cents said:


> Did you put winter air in your tires?


Damn right.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm north west of ottawa, talking to friends and family in town they only got 4 or 5 inches in that last storm. We had 8-10 inches up where I am.

Was green .... then POOF, it's winter !


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

It's always funny to see, Reno/Spartks and Fernley (30 miles east of Reno on I-80) always get an influx of Californians every summer, most of whom have never driven in snow. 

The first snow of the season is.....well....entertaining........lol.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Since the local gyms are mostly closed, my wife & I plan on skiing more often this winter for the exercise.
LET IT SNOW !!!


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

Nice! way more snow then what we have here in Manitoba... the ground is finally white, but barely. Last year by middle of October we had about what you have in that pic today.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> My trip Sunday night: 1 hour drive took me an hour 45.
> 
> Its funny, I passed everyone but stayed out of the ditch. Why wouldn't the 20 people I saw in the ditch do that?


Don't know how many times I've pulled over looking for the edge of the road lol


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

wcord said:


> Don't know how many times I've pulled over looking for the edge of the road lol


It wouldn't have been so bad if I could use my high beams or light bar, but with the snow still falling, I couldn't. 

I also discovered its snowing today.








That means more idiots on the road today.. which means those of us who know how to drive on these roads are more likely to end up in a collision... sigh...


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I took the scenic route back to the office from a SH I visited this morning.
It was low to mid 80's here today.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> I took the scenic route back to the office from a SH I visited this morning.
> It was low to mid 80's here today.
> 
> View attachment 152152
> ...


Temperature or humidity.........


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

micromind said:


> Temperature or humidity.........


I was talking about temp but humidity not far off.
Right now at 9am it's


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

You don't drive on snow in Texas, not because of the snow, but because of the Texans.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

